# My little Tropiflora order :)



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

These are for my new viv in my signature. I think these will add a nice spash of color with my blue orchid. 

1.











2.


















3.









4.









Jessica


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh nice! Can't wait to see it all in viv.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Me too.  

Others that are in the viv:

Blue orchid
Peperomia sp.
Nep.
Shag moss
Unidentified moss
Purple wandering jew


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

wheres the blue orchid?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree! When I saw it, wasn't so sure about the price tag. But didn't take me long to decide that orchid was coming home to me.  

I'm uploading a vid. Hopefully it works.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice selection.

Make sure you keep that red spike moss wet, it HATES to be dry.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

im abit skeptical about a blue phaleanopsis post pics next time it blooms


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> Very nice selection.
> 
> Make sure you keep that red spike moss wet, it HATES to be dry.


Thanks for the info. I'll make sure.



> im abit skeptical about a blue phaleanopsis post pics next time it blooms


I will when it blooms again. The staff at the nursery assured me it wasn't dye. We shall see.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Edit: Viideo didn't work.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fishr said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll make sure.
> 
> I will when it blooms again. The staff at the nursery assured me it wasn't dye. We shall see.


Are you sure the people at the nursery would even know? Most phals come from wholesalers, while in bloom, and that's about as much info as most nurseries have on them. 

they're pretty mass produced


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

from doing a bit of reading, online, it seems a dye is injected into the flower spike


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Well the nursery is pretty well known. I haven't posted the info I'm finding yet but on orchidboard.com it seems the blue phal. might be a hybrid. 

Blue phal? - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !

Still researching.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> from doing a bit of reading, online, it seems a dye is injected into the flower spike


Only time will tell with this one after it reblooms. After looking at the tag, I found where they probably ordered these phals. from:

about us Silvervase.com

Going to contact them and see if they can offer more info.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

the blue on yours looks more like this, correct?

Whole Orchid Phal with blue flowers - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !

the blue violiceas (sp) look almost violet

here is some additional info

http://theplanthouseomaha.com/blog/category/uncategorized/


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

That's it. If dye was injected, I will be disappointed I was basically lied to because I've done a fair amount of business with this particular nursery. I'm emailing their source now to see if I can get more info.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is the email I sent to silvervase.com

Hello,

I purchased a blue Phal. orchid from ____. I have been researching and after reading this thread found here

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/hybrids/44443-whole-orchid-phal-blue-flowers.html

"Not a natural color. What you see at the base of the stem is where the blue dye was injected. The flowers take up the dye as they develop, they should stay blue. Next flowering spike... well, I'd say not blue. Maybe just a touch if some of the dye has migrated backward."

I wanted to know if what I read on that website was true? Is blue dye, perhaps food coloring, injected to give the plant the bright blue?

I hope you can clear up my confusion.

Sincerely,
Jessica

EDIT

Found this


> Blue Mystique
> 
> 
> 
> The world’s first blue Phalaenopsis orchid! Blue Mystique’s beautiful blue blooms light up any room any time. Like all of our orchids, it loves low to medium light and comes in a 5” pot.


EDIT 2:

Check out the blue phals facebook page o0
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=197041550308867

Silver Vase Debuts World's First Blue Orchid
by Silver Vase, Inc.
Posted: 2011-01-19 15:10:58 EST

Homestead, Fla. - Silver Vase proudly introduces Blue Mystique, the world's first blue orchid. Exclusive patented technology makes this new introduction truly distinctive. 
"We're pleased to give a first look at the hottest new variety the orchid world has seen in years," said Silver Vase CEO Andrew Bartha. "Blue Mystique is truly the most unique orchid on the market."
Exceptional in any setting, Blue Mystique adds flair to home and office alike. Its long-lasting, lovely blooms shine electric blue on a dramatic single or double spike.
Blue Mystique thrives in low to medium light and comes in a 5" pot.
Silver Vase debuted Blue Mystique at the Tropical Plant Industry Exhibition (TPIE) in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, January 19-21. Orders are being taken now.


URL: http://www.perishablenews.com/index.php?article=0012543

Enjoy,
Steve Peralta


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Even more info on this Blue Mystique Phal.:



> "Blue Mystique
> 
> 
> Where do I find Blue Mystique?
> ...


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Look at the base of the stem, if there is a small hole with blue around it,its been dyed


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

OK. I'll go look now. And Edit and report.










I'm so sad, and angry right now.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

My wife and I bought one a "Blue Mystic" - it is definately dyed as the orchid continues to bloom towards the last few flowers they start showing white. The dead give away is when you water it, blue dye ends up on the white saucer. LOL. It will bloom white with some yellow around the lower petals the next time. It is still showing some blue tinge in the green leafy parts and that is definately not normal.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I am going to call the nursery tomorrow and speak to the manager because two of their employees told me it was not dyed and swayed me into the purchase. Really mad.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is maddening! I noticed how vague the company was in their correspondence with you. I think they count on people not being able to get their phals to bloom again, so the customer is none the wiser.

Let us know what the manager says. I think a full refund and you get to keep the plant is fair. Or a full refund and you get to pick out something magnificent as an apology gift.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogface said:


> That is maddening! I noticed how vague the company was in their correspondence with you. I think they count on people not being able to get their phals to bloom again, so the customer is none the wiser.
> 
> Let us know what the manager says. I think a full refund and you get to keep the plant is fair. Or a full refund and you get to pick out something magnificent as an apology gift.


a few of the edits were kind of jumbled but I'm pretty sure she didn't get a response yet. But one thing to consider is that Phals are often given as alternatives to cut flowers, and are either chucks, or slowly die, afterward


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry about all the edits last night and confusing everyone. I kept finding new information.

Now about the nursery where I purchased this Blue Mystique Phal. I called, and spoke to a woman. She sounded surprised about the dye, and said, "We will have to look into that. Our orchid experts are off for and hour but is there a number we can reach you by?" Gave them my info, and the person said we will try to work something out.

However, I think they should have just taken my word for it, and credited my card or at the very least, offer store credit. That fact they have to "check" to make sure I'm not lieing to them... So here I sit, waiting for this orchid expert to call me back.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Their 'orchid experts' should already know that there are no natural blue phals.

From what I recall there are lavenders that are called blue, but, I'm not aware of an actual blue phal. Ok off to research since I might be lying to you, lol.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. A nursery, in my opinion, should know their product, and if there is even a shadow of a doubt, don't stock said product. We purchase plants for their natural beauty, not chemically infested crapola!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been refunded. Because I don't live close, I was told I can keep the orchid and enjoy it for what it is. 

The nursery I bought it from was led to believe too that this blue Phal. was not dyed either, so they were led astray too. Silver Vase is the supplier for these orchids. silvervase.com

Silver Vase apparently didn't give the nursery the correct information or completely denied the truth. Either way, the nursery was lied too and that is why I was given the information I was given. Really a shame for the people who purchased those orchids and didn't know.

I want to thank everyone for helping me resolve this issue. Thank you!

Now, that's cleared, I'll post pics when my order from Tropiflora arrives!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Dendroguy said:


> im abit skeptical about a blue phaleanopsis post pics next time it blooms


Same. That used to be white. LOL


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, Silver Vase says their blue phals are 'infused with a material'. So, would that 'material' be blue dye? Why be so vague?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Slipperhead - I took it out because I was worried about the dye leaking in the tank. There is ventilation. The tank not completely covered.

Frogface - Yeppers! I discovered that bit of info last night when I saw their company logo on the Care Card. Way to sidestep the obvious. *headslap*

For those who have facebook, check out my correspondance on Silver Vases Page
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...150116300252834&set=o.193438544002756&theater


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

fishr said:


> Slipperhead - I took it out because I was worried about the dye leaking in the tank. There is ventilation. The tank not completely covered.
> 
> Frogface - Yeppers! I discovered that bit of info last night when I saw their company logo on the Care Card. Way to sidestep the obvious. *headslap*
> 
> ...


Glad everything is worked out Jessica!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you! We like happy endings.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

im saddened to see company's sink down to putting dye in orchids


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Mmm which reminds me. Even though I had a lengthy correspondance with members on their Facebook page defending their dyed orchids they purchased, I guess not to feel buyer's remorse, I finally got a response, and my reply was, shall we say, very blunt.



> [my response]
> I returned the orchid and got a refund. I don't know why Silver Vase felt compelled to inject a chemical into a plant just for grins and to support the all mighty dollar. That is wrong, and I do not see why your establishment would think otherwise.
> 
> 
> ...


Tropiflora is holding my order until the weather East shapens up!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

As if orchids need any help being beautiful.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha. This is true.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

if you want a blue orchid there are plenty of blue vandas out there https://encrypted.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.slipperorchid.com/other_orchids/Vanda_coerulea_Free_3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.slipperorchid.com/gallery_vandaceous.asp&h=631&w=538&sz=71&tbnid=lhDccqrvO6zaIM:&tbnh=243&tbnw=207&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvanda%2Bcoerulea&zoom=1&q=vanda+coerulea&hl=en&usg=__WpfUliX01YOS2ElbyrZkIGwL5IY=&sa=X&ei=MAGOTar9LsGutwfll_THDQ&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAA


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh! Very nice! And this is their natural color?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes,there is also rynchovanda 'blue lightning' not really blue but still pretty intresting


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Without a doubt the nursery lying to you about the dye is inexcusable. 

I know nothing about orchids, have seen probably less than a dozen in person and only a few more in pictures but I do agree with the person that mentioned that orchids are so beautiful naturally why would you need dye. I'm amazed every time I see pictures. The shapes of the blooms and colors are just amazing.

However, I don't think I have a problem with the idea of using dye. People clip poodles unnaturally to achieve a "look"...even fanatical dog lovers dedicated to maintaining standards for a breed do it. For that matter how many on these boards feed their frogs special "supplements" to increase the color in their frogs? Just my two cents.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

fishr said:


> The medium will not be available for retail sales because it is infused into the orchid through a patented, highly sophisticated process that cannot be replicated by home gardeners


That hole in the orchid sure looks sophisticated haha 

On a side note, i agree with MountaineerLegion, the real problem here is only that they lied to you. Whether or not they wish to market a "fake" blue orchid is up to them, as long as they do not deceive customers with false information which seems to be what is happening.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

MountaineerLegion said:


> Without a doubt the nursery lying to you about the dye is inexcusable.
> 
> I know nothing about orchids, have seen probably less than a dozen in person and only a few more in pictures but I do agree with the person that mentioned that orchids are so beautiful naturally why would you need dye. I'm amazed every time I see pictures. The shapes of the blooms and colors are just amazing.
> 
> However, I don't think I have a problem with the idea of using dye. People clip poodles unnaturally to achieve a "look"...even fanatical dog lovers dedicated to maintaining standards for a breed do it. For that matter how many on these boards feed their frogs special "supplements" to increase the color in their frogs? Just my two cents.


even though we do feed our frogs supplements to enhance their color we dont inject them with dye


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> even though we do feed our frogs supplements to enhance their color we dont inject them with dye


In total agreement. There's a difference in supplementing to bring out *natural* pigments. It is another to play God, and cut a hole in the spike of the plant and "shoot up" the plant by causing physical damage.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

not that it's something I would buy, but I'm not seeing the big deal with dying flowers.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't see the distinction? Is it any more noble to trick a frog into ingesting chemicals than it is to inject it into a plant. Would it be different if they could put the dye in the soil and the plant took the dye up through the roots?



Dendroguy said:


> even though we do feed our frogs supplements to enhance their color we dont inject them with dye


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the distinction is that there are plenty of real blue orchids out there without having to dye the inflorescence of a white orchid and pass it off as a blue one. As someone who purchases plants for my collection, I would be sorely disappointed if my reblooming orchid came out white. 
Color supplementation for our frogs falls more under the realm of proper supplementation, because the source of canthaxanthins, anthaxanthins etc are from natural sources readily obtained from natural foods, not artificial chemicals.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

MountaineerLegion said:


> I don't see the distinction? Is it any more noble to trick a frog into ingesting chemicals than it is to inject it into a plant. Would it be different if they could put the dye in the soil and the plant took the dye up through the roots?


IMy biggest issue was cutting a hole, and putting dye inside. We all use chemicals for our plants, except for vivaria, such as fertilizers. Some do not and prefer compost instead. As for our animals, it's nessessary they ingest Vit. D3 and other minerals for obvious reasons so there shouldn't be any debate around that. Color enhancers in my opinion are just a ploy, if that's the correct word. I personaly don't bother to this extreme but to each their own.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

@frogparty - I stated from the beginning if the guy is telling folks it's naturally blue he's way out of bounds.

@fishr - Got it. If it's the hole you don't like, fair enough. I just didn't understand the outrage from folks. In your case now I do.

My point was only that we all take things out of nature and then manipulate them to get out of them what we want. Whether it be trimming a poodle, color enhancers for frogs, line breeding for desired traits, environmental modifications to encourage breeding/blooming, etc. etc. No offense intended folks...peace.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I wasn't offended by your input.  You made very valid points. I guess it comes down to one's own ethics.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

MountaineerLegion said:


> I don't see the distinction? Is it any more noble to trick a frog into ingesting chemicals than it is to inject it into a plant. Would it be different if they could put the dye in the soil and the plant took the dye up through the roots?


I do see where your coming from,but in the orchid hobby using a syringe(or other method)to inject blue dye in an orchid is equivalent to cross breeding frogs in the PDF hobby


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Well that explains it then...I said up front I wasn't an orchid guy...I love the colors and the shapes of the blooms, but I never got the membership card.

Probably because I approach things from a far different perspective than most "passionate" for lack of a better word, hobbyists. See this thread but I'm out on this debate....http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/65959-making-people-care-about-mixing-5.html 

You orchid folks may be more hard core than the froggers.



Dendroguy said:


> I do see where your coming from,but in the orchid hobby using a syringe(or other method)to inject blue dye in an orchid is equivalent to cross breeding frogs in the PDF hobby


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> I think the distinction is that there are plenty of real blue orchids out there without having to dye the inflorescence of a white orchid and pass it off as a blue one. As someone who purchases plants for my collection, I would be sorely disappointed if my reblooming orchid came out white.


I completely understand. Just some of the above remarks read like the transcripts of the nuremberg trials


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Going to pick up the package now, so stay tuned.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> even though we do feed our frogs supplements to enhance their color we dont inject them with dye


Yes... and poodles need to be clipped because the have hair and not fur, it keeps growing like our hair.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

at least the white amabilis hybrid phalaenopsis still look great. There are some Dendrobiums out there that are pretty close to a true blue as well, in addition to the Vandas, if you are really after a blue orchid.
my very first orchid I ever bought was Den. "blue foxtail", and it had a great blue color, with some purple accents to it.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I realize the orchid will get huge and I'll have to transplant it, but for now I'll enjoy it while it's young.  The brom was much larger than I realized and there was no room for it in the Leuc viv so I put it in with the Cobalts who are already using the brom as their personal jungle jim. 

Frogparty- I forgot all about a blue orchid. LOL Thanks though for the info buddy. Really appreciate it.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

fishr said:


> I realize the orchid will get huge and I'll have to transplant it, but for now I'll enjoy it while it's young.  The brom was much larger than I realized and there was no room for it in the Leuc viv so I put it in with the Cobalts who are already using the brom as their personal jungle jim.
> 
> Frogparty- I forgot all about a blue orchid. LOL Thanks though for the info buddy. Really appreciate it.


i ordered that big brom a few weeks ago too. going to have to go in a new tank lol. no way it was going to fit in mine!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

oooo i love that red spike!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean the fern?


----------

